# Does anyone here have a Dayton HSU12?



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

If so, how do you like it? What are it's strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

HSU?... Isn't that a designer, or another company altogether? Meaning, that Dayton could've brought this same person in to design a sub for them. 

If it's what I'm thinking, then I'm sure it's a good sub.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

weird... double post.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> HSU?... Isn't that a designer, or another company altogether? Meaning, that Dayton could've brought this same person in to design a sub for them.
> 
> If it's what I'm thinking, then I'm sure it's a good sub.


Yes, to all of that. I'm sure it is too, but I would like to hear from someone who has one. There's got to be some people who have these things by now.


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd recommend posting this question on the PE board.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

bmaupin said:


> I'd recommend posting this question on the PE board.


Done


----------

